
Wizergos Meetings Management - shiba
http://www.wizergos.com
======
shiba
Use Case: General Management and Operations

Create Meetings, assign and track Preparation, Agenda, Action Items. Record
and share Decisions. Collaborate on Meeting Minutes, take down Notes.
Communicate with attendees with Messages. Manage Parking Lot of Agenda Items.
Create Follow-up Meetings. All information and knowledge generated in meetings
Organized and Searchable.

Use Case: Project Management

Create customized Project Governance structure. Customized meeting screens for
special project meetings like Project Planning, Sprint Planning, Standup,
Sprint Retrospective, Project Retrospective.

Engaging Meetings

Shared Meeting Screen for Remote Presentations. Keep all attendees Engaged and
updated at Real Time with Minutes, Decisions, Messages, Action Item.

Augmented Intelligence

Data Driven Smart Assistance for Scheduling Meetings, Project and Sprint
Planning, Meeting Suggestions.

All devices

Supported on Desktops, Tablets, Mobile Phones. Access all data and provide
updates with ease from anywhere, anytime, on any device.

Reports and Analysis

Analyze historical data and Monitor trends on various aspects of Meetings,
Action Items, Projects.

Integrations

Auth: OKTA, Azure AD, Local AD Groups: Local AD, Google, Office 356 Storage:
Gdrive, OneDrive Conference: Webex, GotoMeeting Calendar: Google, Exchange,
Office 365 Mobility: InTune, Airwatch, MobileIron Project Management: Jira

